# HPS to MH conversion lamps



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

gunnut666 said:


> Phillips CDM400S51/HOR/O/4KALTO
> 
> I'm looking at these for short term solution while customer saves up for LED.
> 
> ...


I think there are others as well such as color correct HPS lamps.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I know phillips make a good one. Kind of a universal lamp with good life.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I am going to open up a can of worms here but here it goes anyway:

If you use a lamp that is not approved for the fixture you run the risk of having an unapproved fixture/lamp combination. Common sense says that most of the time it isn't an issue. I ran into a problem once, though, with the Iwasaki lamps and Crouse Hinds. Crouse said they would have to test their fixture for compatibility and they weren't interested in doing that. I can't blame them. It would have meant a lot of time and expense. This was in a boom proof area. We scrapped the idea.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

If the ballast can drive the lamp, and you match the wattage and the lamp shape, I wouldn't think there'd be any difference in effect on the fixture.

That said, I played with MH conversion lamps for highbay HPS fixtures. They had a much shorter lifespan than what I could get out of HPS, so I had to scrap the idea because the fixtures were difficult to relamp and it the improvement in light wasn't worth the extra labor.


----------



## gunnut666 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Big John, that's exactly the kind of "practical application" information that I'm looking for.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Unless the the lamp and ballast ANSI numbers match I think you are going to keep having lamp issues. The job of the ballast is control the current going to the lamp and they must be matched or the lamp will get too little or too much current. 

I could not in good conscience install a lamp that did not match the ballast. 


If you look at the tables in this document you will see which ANSI codes go with which lamps and ballasts. 

http://www.lighting.philips.com/pwc_li/us_en/connect/advance/assets/5-01_to_5-61_Atlas2012.pdf


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Venture White-Lux


----------



## gunnut666 (Nov 24, 2011)

Big John, I just saw your old thread: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f8/hps-conversion-lamps-32554/


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

gunnut666 said:


> Big John, I just saw your old thread: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f8/hps-conversion-lamps-32554/


 Yeah, like all good threads on Electriciantalk, it got sidetracked by discussing marijuana.


----------

